# Hand to hand for beginner



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

I was at my buddies the other day and we all started boxing. I thought I would do good, but I didn't I got beat miserably.(two out of the four had and easy 100 pounds) My question is what is a good easy hand to hand fighting style that's good for beginners? (not mma stuff we weren't doing that)Or should I just practice boxing?


----------



## SurvivalInstinct (Mar 2, 2014)

Brazilian Jujitsu is the most basic of basic and we teach our soldiers this fighting style. It is not hard and anyone of any size or health class can learn it. We were told that anyone of any size can take out an opponent of greater size and strength. You mentioned the 100 pound advantage. This is not the case in this fighting style as you tend to use their energy against them and or to amplify your own defense and or attack.


----------



## SurvivalInstinct (Mar 2, 2014)

I know you said no MMA but if the time and money was available I would seek out an individual capable of teaching Wing Chun, allows women to take full grown men with ease upon learning. Again this is something that will take time, money, and patience.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Glock seems to fit my very well


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

gunners mate has it spot on the school of glock with sensei 40 s&w is always a winner

but I vote aikido!! its the art of lazyness


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

Russian Systema. Used by Russian Spetznaz. Has been used in Russia for over 1,000 years. No funny dances to learn no ranking system. It is is not a sport it is meant to be quickly and easily learned. Just a note Chinese and Japanese emporers had Russians as body guards. THis is what I currently study after over twenty five years in Okinawan Shorin Ryu and Aikido.


----------



## SAR-1L (Mar 13, 2013)

firefighter72 said:


> I was at my buddies the other day and we all started boxing. I thought I would do good, but I didn't I got beat miserably.(two out of the four had and easy 100 pounds) My question is what is a good easy hand to hand fighting style that's good for beginners? (not mma stuff we weren't doing that)Or should I just practice boxing?


To be honest, if you were fighting your buddy in the ring with ring rules that is probably why you got your ass handed to you.
Dated an Olympic boxer a few years back and she admitted she would get torn up in a street fight. Boxers are used to the rules
of the ring, where in a fight for your life it is anything goes. Same thing for people who are martial arts champions in sparring,
can still get totally wiped in a real situation of self defense.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

SAR-1L said:


> To be honest, if you were fighting your buddy in the ring with ring rules that is probably why you got your ass handed to you.
> Dated an Olympic boxer a few years back and she admitted she would get torn up in a street fight. Boxers are used to the rules
> of the ring, where in a fight for your life it is anything goes. Same thing for people who are martial arts champions in sparring,
> can still get totally wiped in a real situation of self defense.


Excellent point Sar,
In order to be a great fighter you must not only train but have some evil monster inside you that you unleash when needed. It is all part of the warrior mindset. And when I say unleash, I mean absolutely positively uncage a freaking demon inside you that takes over and completes the job without hesitation.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

It is good to learn several types of styles. Remember, a LOT of fights end up on the ground so be sure to learn some grappling and such as well.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

I guess thats question numero uno for you do you want to learn a sport or do you want to learn to slowly(it doesn't and wont happen quickly) kill someone with your bare hands if thats what you want there was an informational book called murder by numbers maybe you can still find one.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

wanna know how to beat a boxer, get in close


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Click Ching Pow is a great style. I'm actually an expert in it. 

I prefer to not go hands on if I don't have to. I'm in my mid 40's with a ton of injuries from that kind of crap. If we have to dance, odd's are I'm going to crack your head open with my expandable baton (that I still carry), I'm going to slit you from nuts to chin, or I'm going to shoot you. I had to giver back my Tazer when I left the department, but I had never used it anyway. I got to the age where getting down and dirty wasn't fun anymore. If someone acted like they wanted to get froggy, I got real good at assuring them that the decision they were about to make would be tragic. Then I gave them the "crazy look" and cracked a little smile to make them think I gladly welcomed their challenge. That was usually enough. 

The old saying goes "If a man is too old to fight, he'll just kill you."


----------



## SquirrelBait (Jun 6, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> Click Ching Pow is a great style. I'm actually an expert in it.
> 
> I prefer to not go hands on if I don't have to. I'm in my mid 40's with a ton of injuries from that kind of crap. If we have to dance, odd's are I'm going to crack your head open with my expandable baton (that I still carry), I'm going to slit you from nuts to chin, or I'm going to shoot you. I had to giver back my Tazer when I left the department, but I had never used it anyway. I got to the age where getting down and dirty wasn't fun anymore. If someone acted like they wanted to get froggy, I got real good at assuring them that the decision they were about to make would be tragic. Then I gave them the "crazy look" and cracked a little smile to make them think I gladly welcomed their challenge. That was usually enough.
> 
> The old saying goes "If a man is too old to fight, he'll just kill you."


That goes for women too. Except we wont kill you, We'll just talk to you until you kill yourself! XD


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Two words, Krav Maga.
Be fast, be fierce. Not fancy.
Use large muscle groups.

If you're just screwing around with buddies, this stuff could make you enemies.
Use wisely.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

If I were picking a martial art - Krav Maga AND Jujitsu.

But remember... The best way to win a fight is to not have it in the first place. Stop that threat 100 yards out by not inviting it closer. Stop it 50 yards or 25 yards out by giving it good reason to move on. Stop it 10 yards out with a bullet. And if you have to go hand to hand then know that the SHTF in the middle of your SHTF scenario with SHTF all around you. So you are now SHTFx3. COMMIT COMMIT COMMIT! Win at all costs. If you don't have that mindset you are just practice for his next kill.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Don't hesitate and be EXPLOSIVE! You are still young and are probably still around the 'You hit me first" crowd.. That is complete bullshit. If you think you are going to fight. ALWAYS be the first to strike. Don't wait for them to throw the first punch, EVER!! A lot of times the first punch will win you the fight if you are fast enough to get it in and put it in the correct place. I have ended many a fight with the first punch..


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Walk up there square your shoulders up look him straight in the eye an then kick him in the nuts so hard his grandkids feel it.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I ve only used the above mentioned technique once and it works realllllly good


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

In the World of Martial Arts its called Demnutz


----------



## firefighter72 (Apr 18, 2014)

bgreed said:


> Russian Systema. Used by Russian Spetznaz. Has been used in Russia for over 1,000 years. No funny dances to learn no ranking system. It is is not a sport it is meant to be quickly and easily learned. Just a note Chinese and Japanese emporers had Russians as body guards. THis is what I currently study after over twenty five years in Okinawan Shorin Ryu and Aikido.


AHHHHH!!!! I love their fighting style I don't know why, but I love it!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SquirrelBait said:


> That goes for women too. Except we wont kill you, We'll just talk to you until you kill yourself! XD


Ex-wife; is that you?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The best hand to hand training in eight words...

Take three steps back, draw and fire twice.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

"i'll kill a man in a fair fight....or if i think he's gonna start one"


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Old SF Guy said:


> "i'll kill a man in a fair fight....or if i think he's gonna start one"


Isn't that a quote from Serenity or Firefly?


----------



## machinejjh (Nov 13, 2012)

Gorram right, it is.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Isn't that a quote from Serenity or Firefly?


serenity I assume, now I have a perfect picture of osfg...

and yes this time take grenades


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

I'm 45 years old, 5'7" and 162 lbs. Too old and joints too painful to fight fair. Don't let ego get yourself into something you could have walked away from. If you do find yourself in too close to disengage, knees, groin, eyes, and throat. End it quick and run like hell before the cops show up.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Im 31 years old. Have 20 inch biceps and weight 381 pounds. 
But if something went in one side of my body and came out the other id probably scream like a girl. On the other hand its not good to put all of your eggs in one basket. To depend on one thing only is foolish. That's just my opinion.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Yep! I agree always have a backup plan. Mine is 45 caliber.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

You have to be able to hold onto your own gun. The trayvon martin thing comes to mind. He took a beating before he finally got a shot off. Not to mention even trained police getting thier guns taken away and getting shot. A female cop had her gun taken around here several years ago by a man and a kid on a sport bike. If you can't hold onto your own gun you might as well hand your enemy the gun. Nothing works perfectly especially if humans are involved. How would one know if someone you trust or let get close to you isn't going to kill you? Could happen to anyone at any time. 

Sometimes I feel like a vigilante. Sometimes I want people to start things but I never try to start things myself. Like when I see on tv about the knockout game. I just want to whack anyone who would hurt someone for no reason. Is that bad?


----------



## Cqb101 (Sep 21, 2014)

firefighter72 said:


> I was at my buddies the other day and we all started boxing. I thought I would do good, but I didn't I got beat miserably.(two out of the four had and easy 100 pounds) My question is what is a good easy hand to hand fighting style that's good for beginners? (not mma stuff we weren't doing that)Or should I just practice boxing?


I may be the exception here as I have trained in over 3 dozen arts & combative systems for 40+ years and been teaching a half dozen of them for 25+years...have done all the hard styles(Japanese, Korean) but focus mostly on quicker styles now that don't rely on power, but instead rely on quickness and reflex training...such as Wing Chun Kung Fu, JKD(Bruce Lee's system), Filipino knife and stick fighting, Indonesian systems, and also use Krav Maga, Thai boxing, and such...I feel these arts will train you better for situations/scenarios that will require quick action and quick thinking...
For survival preppers, I would recommend to focus on striking... low kicks, punches, forearm strikes especially to opponent's neck, basic standing grappling, basic groundwork to survive and then get up off ground as quickly as possible(don't get hung up on MMA you see on TV)...learn some offensive and defensive knife and stick work...those are the modern day weapons...no one carries samurai swords any more...
Learn some basic boxing if you can ...stay away from high kicks...only good for conditioning and Hollywood...
Study any Filipino art that you can...should help you tremendously in your training, depending on the instructor...
Krav Maga is Israeli, but comprised of techniques pulled from many different systems...main focus is to train for different types of attacks on street or battlefield...pretty direct and to the point as to dealing with an opponent...no sparring or rules...mostly focuses on serious attacks and serious counter measures...
Hope this helps any one with questions about this type of training and preparedness...let me know if you have more questions...will try to respond


----------

